# Leaky foundation



## msbhammer (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello All.
I'm new to this site and hoping to get some help on my leaky crawl space.
My crawl space is block and water is leaking through it.
Now I already exstended the outside drains farther away from the house, and also back filled around the foundation, so water moves awy from the house.

I'm looking to see if anyone has ever tried a rubberized basement block paint, that stops water from seeping through the wall.


----------



## msbhammer (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW, was really hoping to get some feed back from this site. Big disapointment.


----------



## travelover (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never have had any luck with painting anything on the *inside* of a foundation to stop water leakage. A foundation is not like the hull of a ship - it is not water proof. You must divert water away from the basement with proper slope on the surface and with a proper drain field around the outer perimeter at the footing level. 

My suggestion is to explore the outside of the wall that is leaking and see what is causing the leak.


----------



## ProFoundation (Nov 5, 2009)

You really should have a professional check that out - look into Epoxy Crack repair.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 13, 2009)

epoxy crack repair on a conc masonary block wall ? ? ?  imagine you'd like to sell the mtl - forget that method, hammer,,, at $50 per gal, you'll go bankrupt & our jr member'll be relaxin' on a new boat  

travelover's got the right tack - NOTHING painted on the inside'll work ( even if i do it ),,, 'sides, it'd only hide the damage, not prevent it,,, ask the 4 h/o's who've had their walls collapse here in atl - we've got the repair work,,, its not pretty ! 'sides, even your pics show your method won't work !

look for sonneborn's sonolastic & miradrain as benchmarks of quality products,,, good luck w/the shovels & picks,,, bldrs often backfill w/rocks, boulders, stumps, etc


----------



## GaTomCat (Jan 14, 2010)

if you are able to excavate the exterior down to the footing...you can spray on the wall a polymer-modified-asphalt...somebody in your area will do this...and make sure the water is running away from your home


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 16, 2010)

we do that work in atl - sheet membrane, pump & trowel'd,,, just be sure you provide a way for the stopp'd water to drain out - either mechanically OR natural slope of the collection pipe you need to install, too,,, good luck !

ps - a basement is EXACTLY like a ship's hull - they're BOTH below the waterline,,, can you guess why they have bilge pumps ? ? ?


----------



## GBR (Jan 16, 2010)

On a side note, the paper facing on the floor insulation is supposed to face the heat (room).  As an alternative:  BSI-009: New Light In Crawlspaces &mdash;

Be safe, Gary


----------



## donrobert (Jan 17, 2010)

ProFoundation said:


> You really should have a professional check that out - look into Epoxy Crack repair.



Yes, I guess this is best one for your problem.
I hope you still enjoy here.:beer:


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 21, 2010)

epoxies to fix a block foundation's a horrible suggestion - pay no attn to 'em !


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 8, 2010)

If you water proof the inside face of our foundation wall, all that mean's that your wall is now gonna be soak and underwater and will deteriorate even faster. You need to excavate the outside and waterproof properly. Either do the job properly or you'll be forced to do it properly latter on at a much higher cost.


----------

